# What indoor settings To use ?



## Makmedia (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi people I'm new 
I was wondering if you could help me on what indoor settings to use at a religious function
I have got the following 

Nikon D90
Nikon 18-105 vr lens 
Sb900 

Thanks


----------



## Makmedia (Feb 20, 2012)

Nikon sb900 *


----------



## BZSPhotography (Feb 20, 2012)

Depends on the lighting.... ill definitely use a flash though.


----------



## Makmedia (Feb 20, 2012)

It's just a average living room..not that bright 

Any suggestions?


----------



## table1349 (Feb 20, 2012)

First read this: http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/kie88335f7869dfuejdl=-cww2/D90_en.pdf
Then get this and read it: Amazon.com: Understanding Exposure, 3rd Edition: How to Shoot Great Photographs with Any Camera [Paperbac: BRYAN PETERSON: Books

To the OP.  This is not meant to be a smart @$$ post.  You need to understand that every situation is different.  Lighting in every situation is different.  There are no magical exposure settings that we can give you.  The art of photography is the art of understanding and painting with light.  That is part of owning a camera such as a DSLR.  The photographer has to know and understand light and the exposure triangle.  This is a good place to learn the basics: Digital Photography Tutorials

If you don't have the time to learn and practice before this event, then I am going to suggest that you put you camera into Auto or mode, attach the SB900 and put it into TTL mode and use the thing as a big P&S for this event.  Then follow the steps above.  If you don't understand the operation of your camera then the rest is pretty much useless, so read and understand the manual and your gear first.  Bryan Peterson's book is virtually a must have for new photographers and Cambridge in Color tutorials are easily understandable by most go give you a basic foundation to build upon.  

Good luck


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 20, 2012)

> If you don't have the time to learn and practice before this event, then  I am going to suggest that you put you camera into Auto or mode, attach  the SB900 and put it into TTL mode and use the thing as a big P&S  for this event.


Ditto.
Shoot on green.


----------



## Makmedia (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the help! 
Cheers


----------

